
Open Sourcing Uber Manifold, a Visual Debugging Tool for Machine Learning - amrrs
https://eng.uber.com/manifold-open-source/
======
notlukesky
Manifold, a model-agnostic visual tool that surfaces the differences in
distributions of features (i.e., the measurable properties of the phenomena
being observed).

From: [https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/07/uber-open-sources-
manifol...](https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/07/uber-open-sources-manifold-a-
visual-tool-for-debugging-ai-models/)

